

Crowd Funded Bitcoin Mining - onticfrog
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bitcoin-prospecting/x/4081716#share
They are honest about the risks, and the numbers look right.  Pretty cool idea
======
julien_c
This is either really neat, or the latest Ponzi scheme.

Has this been done before?

